# Cigarette lighter problem...



## Lightindarkness420 (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, so I was using my radar detector and when I pulled it out, the adaptor on that came apart…no big deal…this has happened with it before…I just snap the pieces back together….but this time, the metal round piece stayed jammed in there, so it took me a little bit of fighting it to get it out. Now that I did, the cigarette lighter does not work…not for the Radar Detector, not for my GPS unit, not for my multi adaptor, adaptor.

I checked the fuse and it works fine. Any suggestions of what and where the problem could be?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Lightindarkness420 said:


> Ok, so I was using my radar detector and when I pulled it out, the adaptor on that came apart…no big deal…this has happened with it before…I just snap the pieces back together….but this time, the metal round piece stayed jammed in there, so it took me a little bit of fighting it to get it out. Now that I did, the cigarette lighter does not work…not for the Radar Detector, not for my GPS unit, not for my multi adaptor, adaptor.
> 
> I checked the fuse and it works fine. Any suggestions of what and where the problem could be?


* Sounds like a connection problem. Are you sure the metal connector tabs inside the female end of the lighter is not bent? If the "prongs" or "tabs" are bent it may not be making a secure connection. It could be you bent them in an effort to get the jammed pieces out. If there are no tabs or prongs inside there, perhaps you pushed the insides of the lighter back just enough so no contact is being made.*


----------

